# help with dog breed id :(



## miss2 (Oct 8, 2009)

OK,
So i usually pride my self on my dog knowledge but now I'm stumped.
On the ad for the TV series groomer has it (season 1) there is a quick glimpse of a dog that for the life of me i can not work out what breed it is. its prob very simple and ill kick my self when i find out but its doing my head in!
I have goggled and what not but because i don't know what its called nor what group it would fall into its making it near impossible.
Its a big fawn dog, in the clip it is being groomed. it has a massive nose and a gentle face, the ad is the same one that has the guy going " grrrrrrr" as the end of the add lol.
I know its a long shot on a reptile forum but ANY help would be fantabulous!!

edit - its the add where the guy asks if he can snif its butt!!! lol


----------



## Just_Joshin (Oct 8, 2009)

[video=youtube;H4tNyV2TyEQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4tNyV2TyEQ[/video]

This ad?? The dog at 0:07sec mark?


----------



## miss2 (Oct 8, 2009)

i cant view it at work..... waaaaa. um what does he look like LOL kinnda reminds me of clifford the big red dog


----------



## Just_Joshin (Oct 8, 2009)

miss2 said:


> i cant view it at work..... waaaaa. um what does he look like LOL kinnda reminds me of clifford the big red dog


 Looks like this

http://www.dogfacts.org/Catalan-Sheepdog-pictures.jpg


----------



## miss2 (Oct 8, 2009)

yes kinnda i think so omg thats the clossest i have had, maybe this one just hasent been clipped??? i love u LOL


----------



## Just_Joshin (Oct 8, 2009)

haha ok....but clifford the big red dog is short haired...lol.

Clifford always reminded me of Hungarian Vizsla Dog


----------



## miss2 (Oct 8, 2009)

i think it was the nose on clifford lol.
i googled that breed u suggested, it looks to be the same i just cant find any with that colouring. how did u figure what ut was?
there no registered breeders in australia, typical LOL


----------



## diamondgal79 (Oct 8, 2009)

its a Briard. a french sheepdog. I used to show one for a friend. Ch Bordeaux Dor D Angevin - Owned by G Haussmann & L Lindsay


----------



## Just_Joshin (Oct 8, 2009)

miss2 said:


> i think it was the nose on clifford lol.
> i googled that breed u suggested, it looks to be the same i just cant find any with that colouring. how did u figure what ut was?
> there no registered breeders in australia, typical LOL


 
I could tell straight out that it was a sheepdog. I'm not good with sheepdog breeds though so just chucked in the words fawn sheepdog into google images, lol. That picture came up and it looked close.


----------



## miss2 (Oct 8, 2009)

diamondgal79 - your right!!!
this is the pic that looks the closest, oboviously has had a clip!! http://www.petyourdog.com/images/dog%20breeds/briard.jpg
if u showed one then there in Aus - ill google there temperament now thankyou i love u to


----------



## Just_Joshin (Oct 8, 2009)

I want a Dogue de bordeaux but the are too expensive, lol.

I also want a GSD, which is the breed i will most likely get.


----------



## diamondgal79 (Oct 8, 2009)

Briard Breeders this should help. lovely dogs.
So cute as puppies too.
Love you too lol!


----------



## diamondgal79 (Oct 8, 2009)

Dogues are just beautiful dogs.
I love all dogs but i do have a special place in my heart for GSD as thay was my first dog.


----------



## Red-Ink (Oct 8, 2009)

Silly question but what is GSD an acronym for?


----------



## dames1978 (Oct 8, 2009)

me and my partner are getting a dogue at xmas after waiting almost 1 year to get him off the right breeder. Cant wait!!!


----------



## miss2 (Oct 8, 2009)

dames.
what was your reasoning into getting this breed? im trying to figure if it would fit my lifestyle.
how much r u paying if u dont mind me asking?


----------



## diamondgal79 (Oct 8, 2009)

GSD stands for German Shepherd Dog.


----------



## Red-Ink (Oct 8, 2009)

diamondgal79 said:


> GSD stands for German Shepherd Dog.


 
Cheers, i suspected as much but wasn't 100% sure


----------



## Red-Ink (Oct 8, 2009)

miss2 said:


> dames.
> what was your reasoning into getting this breed? im trying to figure if it would fit my lifestyle.
> how much r u paying if u dont mind me asking?


 
I'd look into Australian bulldogs as well, same bully look but smaller and cheaper. They are less dominant as well, more of a watch dog compared to a guard dog breed like the dogue.


----------



## diamondgal79 (Oct 8, 2009)

and a whole lot less slobber lol


----------



## miss2 (Oct 8, 2009)

miss2 said:


> dames.
> what was your reasoning into getting this breed? im trying to figure if it would fit my lifestyle.
> how much r u paying if u dont mind me asking?


 
opp, my bad, wasent paying attention to what u wrote lol, i dont want one of those haha


----------



## Just_Joshin (Oct 8, 2009)

diamondgal79 said:


> and a whole lot less slobber lol


 
Haha the slober is part of the character!!

But i think i will be getting a GSD eventually. I like the look, size and the trainability factor is nice also. A friend has a GIANT one...seriously the thing is like a small grizzly, best dog i've come acros...he is a legend.

Aussie Bulldogs are awesome. A guy i know has one and it's certainly a very cool dog....plenty of character! I absolutely love Bull mastiffs as well. Well in love with them while doing a Ven rescue one day. Lady had called me and said just to come on throught the gate when i got there. they gate was colourbond 8foot high so i couldn't see through it and there was no dogs signs so i did exactly what she told me, walked through. I opened the gate, turned around and began closing it when i heard a low rumble/growl......i gingerly turned around to find a Bull mastiff glaring at me with a head that was level with my hip (i'm 6'1). He let out a small, short but incredibly deep/gruff bark then started wagging his tail....PHEW!! From that point foward i wanted one (the Dogues attract me because of their similar good looks but better health/longer lifes)


----------



## Lovemydragons (Oct 8, 2009)

I have 2 shar-pei's, they have similar look, but no dribble, unless they've been running and eatingn within the same time period. Great guard dogs and very little barking! They are weary of strangers but absolutely love our whole family and any kids.


----------



## diamondgal79 (Oct 8, 2009)

i own a bullarab which is an aussie hunting dog and a mini dachshund (sausage dog) so cute seeing them runn around together they really are best friends.

I know a good breeder of large GSPS if your interesed in old style proper sheps not the small scrawny mutts they show these days.

Cute shar peis


----------



## JasonL (Oct 8, 2009)

Just_Joshin said:


> Haha the slober is part of the character!!
> 
> 
> Aussie Bulldogs are awesome. A guy i know has one and it's certainly a very cool dog....plenty of character! QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 8, 2009)

Sort of looks like a caineul carpatian or translated from romanian to english a carpathian moutain dog they are beautiful animals and their fur keeps your feet warm if they are at the bottom of the bed saying that they could also probably break your legs by lieing on you they are HUGE


----------



## Just_Joshin (Oct 8, 2009)

diamondgal79 said:


> i own a bullarab which is an aussie hunting dog and a mini dachshund (sausage dog) so cute seeing them runn around together they really are best friends.
> 
> I know a good breeder of large GSPS if your interesed in old style proper sheps not the small scrawny mutts they show these days.
> 
> Cute shar peis


 
German Short-Haired Pointers??


----------

